# Prépare-toi à te lancer dans une grande aventure, à la (...)



## MPA

> Prépare-toi à te lancer dans une grande aventure, à la découverte d'un nouveau monde.
> Tu vans faire de nouvelles rencontres et découvir de nouvelles villes. Profites-en pour récolter autant d'informations que possible.


A minha tentativa: 
"Prepara-te para entrar numa grande aventura, partir para a descoberta dum novo mundo.
Conhecerás novas pessoas e descobrirás novas cidades. Aproveite para obter todas as informações possíveis."
Alguma correção ou sugestão?


----------



## gabrielnd

Só duas observações:

1 - No final escreveria "obter o quanto for possível de informações", acho que vai mais de acordo com o "autant...que".

2 - Toda sua tradução está na segunda pessoa, mas o "aproveite" ficou na terceira, portanto eu mudaria para "aproveita".


----------



## breezeofwater

MPA said:


> A minha tentativa: "Prepara-te para entrar numa grande aventura, partir para a descoberta dum novo mundo.Conhecerás novas pessoas e descobrirás novas cidades. Aproveite para obter todas as informações possíveis."Alguma correção ou sugestão?


 A tua tradução eta boa MPA.Também podes dizer "Prepara-te para te lançares numa grande aventura" se preferires.Aproveita, ja que estamos a falar com -tu.BW


----------



## MPA

gabrielnd said:


> Só duas observações:
> 
> 1 - No final escreveria "obter o quanto for possível de informações", acho que vai mais de acordo com o "autant...que".
> 
> 2 - Toda sua tradução está na segunda pessoa, mas o "aproveite" ficou na terceira, portanto eu mudaria para "aproveita".


 1 - Isso ficou um pouco estranho para mim, será que "o quanto de informações que for possível" não mantém o mesmo significado?
2 - Verdade, errei a conjugação.


breezeofwater said:


> A tua tradução eta boa MPA.Também podes  dizer "Prepara-te para te lançares numa grande aventura" se  preferires.Aproveita, ja que estamos a falar com -tu.BW


No  primeiro momento pensei em deixar "para te lançares", mas fiquei na  dúvida. Tive a impressão de que a frase ficou forçada.

Obrigado aos dois pela ajuda.


----------



## Outsider

Não vejo problema com "lançar". Outra hipótese ainda é "embarcar". Por outro lado, "à la découverte" pode-se traduzir simplesmente como "à descoberta".


----------



## MPA

Outsider said:


> Não vejo problema com "lançar". Outra hipótese ainda é "embarcar". Por outro lado, "à la découverte" pode-se traduzir simplesmente como "à descoberta".


Na verdade o problema não é com o verbo em si, mas sim com "para te" + segunda pessoa.

Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## Outsider

Soa-lhe mal?


----------



## MPA

Outsider said:


> Soa-lhe mal?


Exato. Não que me pareça errado, apenas não me agrada aos ouvidos.


----------



## Outsider

Soa um tanto coloquial, não é?...


----------



## MPA

Outsider said:


> Soa um tanto coloquial, não é?...


É... de certa forma parece com aquele dialeto falado pelos tradicionalista sulriograndenses, mas isto já é papo para outro tópico.


----------



## Denis555

MPA said:


> Na verdade o problema não é com o verbo em si, mas sim com "para te" + segunda pessoa.
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta.



Já notei que quando os brasileiros traduzem do francês, italiano ou espanhol que usam o "tu" deles, tendem a traduzir usando o nosso "tu" que em geral é pouco usado a nível nacional.
Isso já não acontece com "you" em inglês, que para os brasileiros tem mais cara de "você" do que de "tu".
Então, por que não passar tudo para "você" na tradução acima?

Bom, esse tipo de problema parece ser comum nas traduções de línguas parecidas. Já notei que os italianos tendem a traduzir "eu comi" como "io mangiai" porque é uma palavra só, no entanto, é muito mais comum e usado "io ho mangiato" (duas palavras).


----------



## breezeofwater

Bem notado Denis. Nem tinha notado que o MPA queria provavelmente PTB, sorry! =;p Então os amigos brasileiros que dêem uma ajuda, que tal simplesmente algo assim: "Se prepara” para "entrar/se lançar" numa grande aventura e partir à descoberta de um novo mundo.“Conhecerá” novas pessoas e “descobrirá” novas cidades. “Aproveite” para obter todas as informações possíveis." BW


----------



## uchi.m

Prepare-se para ir ao encontro de uma grande aventura, à descoberta de um novo mundo.
Você vai encontrar novas pessoas e descobrir novas cidades. Aproveite para pegar o máximo de informações que puder.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá MPA,

Sendo Francês vou tentar de ajudá-lo como eu traduziria isto.

Prépare-toi à te lancer dans une grande aventure, à la découverte d'un nouveau monde.
Tu vans faire de nouvelles rencontres et découvir de nouvelles villes. Profites-en pour récolter autant d'informations que possible.

Prepara-te a lançar-te numa grande aventura, à descoberta de um novo mundo.
Vais fazer/encontrar novas amizades/novas pessoas e descobrir de novas cidades. Aproveite para colher muitas informações que possível.

Eu vejo a tradução como isto.
Espero ter ajudado.

PS: Espero que te goste o Francês.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Eu corrijo:

Prépare-toi à te lancer dans une grande aventure, à la découverte d'un nouveau monde.
Tu vans faire de nouvelles rencontres et découvir de nouvelles villes. Profites-en pour récolter autant d'informations que possible.

Prépare-toi à te lancer dans une grande aventure, à la découverte d'un nouveau monde.
Tu vas  (verbo "aller" em Francês "ir" em Português) faire de nouvelles rencontres et découvir de nouvelles villes. Profites-en pour récolter autant d'informations que possible. 

Aller: verbo especial em Francês devido a sua conjugação: Je vais ,tu vas ,il va ,nous_ allons _, vous _allez_ ,ils vont.
Tudo o resto é bom =).


----------



## MPA

Denis555 said:


> Já notei que quando os brasileiros traduzem do francês, italiano ou espanhol que usam o "tu" deles, tendem a traduzir usando o nosso "tu" que em geral é pouco usado a nível nacional.
> Isso já não acontece com "you" em inglês, que para os brasileiros tem mais cara de "você" do que de "tu".
> Então, por que não passar tudo para "você" na tradução acima?
> 
> Bom, esse tipo de problema parece ser comum nas traduções de línguas parecidas. Já notei que os italianos tendem a traduzir "eu comi" como "io mangiai" porque é uma palavra só, no entanto, é muito mais comum e usado "io ho mangiato" (duas palavras).


Nunca tinha notado isso, mas é verdade.
Não seria de todo ruim passar para "você", mas se é para seguir mesmo o meu jeito de falar, usaria "tu" conjugado na terceira pessoa. 



breezeofwater said:


> Bem notado Denis. Nem tinha notado que o MPA queria provavelmente PTB, sorry! =;p Então os amigos brasileiros que dêem uma ajuda, que tal simplesmente algo assim: "Se prepara” para "entrar/se lançar" numa grande aventura e partir à descoberta de um novo mundo.“Conhecerá” novas pessoas e “descobrirá” novas cidades. “Aproveite” para obter todas as informações possíveis." BW


Bem, tenho culpa de você não ter notado... eu editei o meu perfil tirando a informação de que sou brasileiro, mas depois coloquei de novo (esse período sem a informação foi justamente quando você respondeu).



uchi.m said:


> Prepare-se para ir ao encontro de uma grande aventura, à descoberta de um novo mundo.
> Você vai encontrar novas pessoas e descobrir novas cidades. Aproveite para pegar o máximo de informações que puder.


Vai? Não deveria ser "irá"?



SãoEnrique said:


> Olá MPA,
> 
> Sendo Francês vou tentar de ajudá-lo como eu traduziria isto.
> 
> Prépare-toi à te lancer dans une grande aventure, à la découverte d'un nouveau monde.
> Tu vans faire de nouvelles rencontres et découvir de nouvelles villes. Profites-en pour récolter autant d'informations que possible.
> 
> Prepara-te a lançar-te numa grande aventura, à descoberta de um novo mundo.
> Vais fazer/encontrar novas amizades/novas pessoas e descobrir de novas cidades. Aproveite para colher muitas informações que possível.
> 
> Eu vejo a tradução como isto.
> Espero ter ajudado.
> 
> PS: Espero que te goste o Francês.


Nessa frase, qual a classe gramatical de "autant"?
Gosto sim do francês, é uma língua que sempre achei interessante. 



SãoEnrique said:


> Eu corrijo:
> 
> Prépare-toi à te lancer dans une grande aventure, à la découverte d'un nouveau monde.
> Tu vans faire de nouvelles rencontres et découvir de nouvelles villes. Profites-en pour récolter autant d'informations que possible.
> 
> Prépare-toi à te lancer dans une grande aventure, à la découverte d'un nouveau monde.
> Tu vas  (verbo "aller" em Francês "ir" em Português) faire de nouvelles rencontres et découvir de nouvelles villes. Profites-en pour récolter autant d'informations que possible.
> 
> Aller: verbo especial em Francês devido a sua conjugação: Je vais ,tu vas ,il va ,nous_ allons _, vous _allez_ ,ils vont.
> Tudo o resto é bom =).


Oh, obrigado pela correção.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Boas Tardes MPA,

Nessa frase a clase gramatical de "autant" e um abvérbio. Também temos (autant que...)

Adeus.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Envoyé par *Denis555* 

 
Já notei que quando os brasileiros traduzem do francês, italiano ou espanhol que usam o "tu" deles, tendem a traduzir usando o nosso "tu" que em geral é pouco usado a nível nacional.
Isso já não acontece com "you" em inglês, que para os brasileiros tem mais cara de "você" do que de "tu".
Então, por que não passar tudo para "você" na tradução acima?

Bom, esse tipo de problema parece ser comum nas traduções de línguas parecidas. Já notei que os italianos tendem a traduzir "eu comi" como "io mangiai" porque é uma palavra só, no entanto, é muito mais comum e usado "io ho mangiato" (duas palavras).

Também em Francês, o "tu" na língua falada hoje é pouco usado(exepto entre amigos/as) preferimos dizer "vous" devido a o que chamamos "forme de politesse" em Português o "vous" é igual a "você e vocês". Por exemplo: Como estas ?--> forma normal "Comment _vas-tu?_/comment _tu vas_? ou se você quiser falar com a "Forme de politesse" têm que dizer "comment _allez-vous_?" Falamos com essa forma quando falamos com outras pessoas que nós não conhecemos.


----------

